# Pic A Defy 2 Or Defy 3



## Rudolph (May 26, 2010)

HI, I dont want to spend too much money, who knows, what will be better, a Defy 2 with better shimano components and a mavic wheel, or a Defy 3 with triple plate 30 42 52, same bike, but diferent changer shimano 2300 and 2200.

thanks


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

If I were you, I'd go with the Defy 2. If you can pay more up front, I think that's the best thing to do. And the wheels certainly help as well!


----------



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

It depends on where and how you ride and your capabilities.

If you are going to ride up extreamly challenging hills (mountains) and you are not in good shape you may prefer the gearing available on the bike with the triple crank.

other wise a compact gearing as available on the defy 2 with a better (read lighter) wheel set is probably going to be the better choice for you.

If you think you will be trying to go fast and climb some hills and build your fitness and skills to tackle more challenging rides go defy 2

If you think you will be climbing hills you could not comfortable attempt on a compact 
gearing then consider the triple crank.

And of course how will the cost of the bike hit your budget....

Good luck, enjoy the ride and be safe.


----------

